# [Mount Vfat] Problem de mount avec partitions "W95 Etendu"

## jetboo

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, voila j'ai récupéré un disque dur qui était anciennement sous windows xp et je n'arrive pas à monter les 2 partitions qui sont en fat

voici comment se présente la chose

```
JetboX ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disque /dev/sdb: 81.9 Go, 81964302336 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x477021b7

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sdb1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            5100        9963    39070080    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            5100        9963    39070048+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

```

je veux monter les partitions sdb2 et sdb5 :

```
JetboX ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows/

mount: type erroné de système de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/sdb2,

       codepage manquante ou autre erreur

       (tentez-vous de monter une partition étendue,

       au lieu d'une partition logique à l'intérieur?)

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

et pour sdb5 : 

```
JetboX ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb5 /mnt/windows/

mount: type erroné de système de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/sdb5,

       codepage manquante ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

Je ne comprends vraiment pas , serait-ce les partitions qui seraient mortes ? car /dev/sdb1 qui lui est en ntfs se monte tres bien et j'ai acces aux données.

à l'aide  :Very Happy:  et merci d'avance

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Que donne un mount sans préciser le système de fichier ?

----------

## jetboo

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Que donne un mount sans préciser le système de fichier ?

 

Salut et merci pour la réponse rapide 

alors  pour sdb2

```
JetboX ~ # mount -t auto /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows/

mount: vous devez spécifier le type de système de fichiers

JetboX ~ # mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows/

mount: vous devez spécifier le type de système de fichiers

```

et pour sdb5

```
JetboX ~ # mount -t auto /dev/sdb5 /mnt/windows/

mount: vous devez spécifier le type de système de fichiers

JetboX ~ # mount  /dev/sdb5 /mnt/windows/

mount: vous devez spécifier le type de système de fichiers

```

voilu

----------

## nemo13

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système
> 
> /dev/sdb1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
> 
> /dev/sdb2            5100        9963    39070080    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas spécialiste des tables de partitions, mais à priori il semble que :

sdb2 soit la partition étendue 

sdb5 soit une partition logique dans cette partition étendue.

ce qui me fait dire ceci est que sdb2 et sdb5 commencent au même endroit

en outre sdb5 n'occupe pas toute la partition étendue.

le fait que pour linux ta première partition logique commence à sdb5 est son comportement normal

pour les pb de lecture, la log te dit :

 *Quote:*   

> codepage manquante

  c'est une piste à suivre; as-tu validé dans ton kernel vfat et autres joyeusetés ?

A+:jlp

edit car je mélange deux truc les systèmes de fichier  et le code page 

```
zgrep -i fat /proc/config.gz |grep FS

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y
```

```
 zgrep -i codepage /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set
```

le zgrep se perd n'est-il pas   :Question:   :Arrow: 

----------

## jetboo

Alors je vien de vérifier dans mon kernel et ça a l'air bon 

```
 <M> MSDOS fs support                                                                                                 

           <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                                              

            (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                                                    

            (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                                                           

            <M> NTFS file system support                                                                                        

             [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                                                          

             [*]   NTFS write support
```

et 

```
JetboX jet # zgrep -i fat /proc/config.gz |grep FS 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

```

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on monte une partition étendue !!

Exemple :

J'ai un disque dur externe avec 4 partitions : 1 pricipale (sda1) et 3 logiques (sda5, sda6, sda7) dans une étendue (sda2).

Si je merdouille en tapant trop vite et que j'envoie mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/partition, je me fais copieusement remettre à ma place par une erreur !!

Par contre, pas d'idée concernant ta partition logique !

Euh, en relisant, c'est presque un post pour rien, en fait...

----------

## nemo13

désolé c'était les deux seules idées que j'avais sur la chose   :Crying or Very sad: 

où qu'il est enlight ?

----------

## ghoti

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on monte une partition étendue !!

 

Tu as tout-à-fait raison : cela n'a aucun sens de vouloir monter une partition étendue puisqu'elle ne contient pas de données !

Pour sdb5, on peut toujours essayer de la monter sans préciser le système de fichiers (supprimer le "-t vfat") :

Si la partition est saine, la commande mount devrait trouver le type de filesystem toute seule !

Si cela foire, c'est probablement que le filesystem est trop exotique ou bien corrompu.

EDIT : sdb5 est de type "FAT16", ok, mais est-elle bien formatée ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

et que donne un fsck.vfat sur sdb5 ?

----------

## jetboo

alors 

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> où qu'il est enlight ?

 

euh ? pas compris 

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> et que donne un fsck.vfat sur sdb5 ?

 

```
JetboX jet # fsck.vfat /dev/sdb5

dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN

Logical sector size is zero.

```

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : sdb5 est de type "FAT16", ok, mais est-elle bien formatée ?

 

Je crois aussi que c'est le probleme mais comment le savoir? le message du dessus ne me parle pas du tout

----------

## ghoti

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> Je crois aussi que c'est le probleme mais comment le savoir?

 

Déjà, FAT16, ça me parait vraiment suspect : ça fait plus de 10 ans qu'on n'utilise plus ça sur les PC "normaux".

Tu devrais au moins savoir si tu as des données sur cette "supposée" partition et si elle sont importantes pour toi ?

Dans le cas contraire, inutile de te casser la tête : suffit de changer le type de partition (83-Linux) et d'y mettre un filesystem digne de ce nom (genre ext3  :Wink: )

----------

## jetboo

effectivement j'ai des photos qui me sont cher ...ainsi que toute ma bibliothèque de musique (mais çà à la limite çà se récupére)..

----------

## Bapt

1/ es tu sur que le module VFAT est bien chargé : modprobe vfat ? lsmod pour vérifier

2/ Si malgré le fait que ton module VFAT soit bien chargé ça ne marche toujours pas (mount -t vfat /dev/sdb5 /tonpointdemontage) alors remplace vfat par fat (modprobe fat et mount -t fat) car je crois que vfat c'est pour fat32 et fat c'est pour FAT16) 

3/ Idem avec msdos au lieu de FAT/VFAT

----------

## xaviermiller

Et que dit 

```
file /dev/dsb5
```

 ?

----------

## jetboo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et que dit 
> 
> ```
> file /dev/dsb5
> ```
> ...

 

```

JetboX BGII - SoA # file /dev/sdb5

/dev/sdb5: block special (8/21)
```

 *Quote:*   

> 1/ es tu sur que le module VFAT est bien chargé : modprobe vfat ? lsmod pour vérifier 

 

chez moi vfat est en dur donc je n'ai pas de module vfat

```
JetboX BGII - SoA # mount -t fat /dev/sdb5 /mnt/windows/

mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'fat'

mount: peut-être voulez-vous dire 'vfat'?
```

merci c'est vraiment sympa de m'aider

----------

## ghoti

Effectivement, on dirait bien que ta partition sdb5 a un sérieux problème.

Peut-être que gpart pourrait t'aider ?

(gpart est dans portage !  :Wink: )

----------

## DidgeriDude

Quand je vois une partition de type fat16, je me dis : teste-la sous windows !!

Si ça marche, coup de bol ou pas, fais une sauvegarde, et mets tout cela en fat32 !!

Mais bon gpart ou testdisk peuvent peut-être t'aider !

----------

## jetboo

 *Quote:*   

> Quand je vois une partition de type fat16, je me dis : teste-la sous windows !! 

 

windows c'est fini pour moi j'ai jeté tous mes cds à la poubelle ya 3mois pour passer définitivement à la gentoo, mais éfféctivement ca serait à essayer

 *Quote:*   

> Peut-être que gpart pourrait t'aider ?

 

je vais essayer ce soir voir avec gpart et testdisk

merci à tous

----------

## xaviermiller

alors, pourquoi as-tu encore des partitions en FAT ?

----------

## jetboo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> alors, pourquoi as-tu encore des partitions en FAT ?

 

c'est un disque dur ,récupéré, qui était monté dans un pc et qui tournait sous windows xp, mais ce pc n'existe plus maintenant,

j'ai donc mis ce disque dur dans mon pc (d'aujourd'hui)qui lui est sous gentoo voila le pourquoi de la partition fat

----------

## jetboo

sinon gpart j'ai 

```
JetboX jet # gpart /dev/sdb

Begin scan...

Possible partition(Windows NT/W2K FS), size(39997mb), offset(0mb)

Possible extended partition at offset(39997mb)

End scan.

Checking partitions...

Partition(OS/2 HPFS, NTFS, QNX or Advanced UNIX): primary 

Ok.

Guessed primary partition table:

Primary partition(1)

   type: 007(0x07)(OS/2 HPFS, NTFS, QNX or Advanced UNIX)

   size: 39997mb #s(81915368) s(63-81915430)

   chs:  (0/1/1)-(1023/254/63)d (0/1/1)-(5098/254/59)r

Primary partition(2)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(3)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(4)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

```

----------

## xaviermiller

alors, si tu n'as aucune utilité de son contenu, reformate-le  :Wink: 

Vu que tu ne sais plus ce qu'il contient, tu as probablement les back-ups importants ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> alors, si tu n'as aucune utilité de son contenu, reformate-le

 

A priori il a des photos auxquelles il tient.

S'il a un autre disque, il peut tenter un DD pour copier le contenu binaire de sa partition,

après il reformate   :Wink: 

A+

( enlight est un gentoiste qu'on ne voit plus trop , dommage il touche sa canette en disque )

----------

